
Ask HN: How do I hire someone to write code for me? - pweepon
I&#x27;m a software engineer interested in posting software problems (with detailed specifications) on my site and paying for solutions.<p>Is it really as simple as print out &#x2F; sign a contractor legal agreement and then send them the money when they&#x27;re done? Are there any guides for do&#x27;s and don&#x27;ts when hiring software contractors?<p>From my research I see that Nolo has a legal document for this[1], but it&#x27;s US-centric (it&#x27;s likely I&#x27;ll be hiring people outside the US). LegalZoom also has something which I may try[2].<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nolo.com&#x2F;products&#x2F;independent-contractor-agreement-for-software-consultant-for-firm-noe3-pr231.html<p>[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.legalzoom.com&#x2F;legalforms&#x2F;independent-contractor-agreement
======
greenyoda
In the U.S. there are tax reporting issues. If you're a business and you pay
an independent contractor (U.S. resident) over $600 in a given year, you'd
need to issue a 1099-MISC form and send a copy to the contractor and the
IRS.[1]

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Form_1099-MISC](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Form_1099-MISC)

~~~
pweepon
This is good to know. I'm located in the US, but I assume this only applies if
the contractor is located in the US. I wonder if you need to do similar
reporting if they are overseas.

~~~
greenyoda
I've updated my original comment with clarifications.

